# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Branch Warren Off Season

## Carlos_E

I came across this on another board. Branch off season. I want to train with this guy. I wonder what his leg workout is like.

----------


## *Narkissos*

What the hell... I'm never gonna try to be lean offseason again!

Beast!

----------


## Carlos_E

> What the hell... I'm never gonna try to be lean offseason again!
> 
> Beast!


Exactly. I try and get fat off season but it just doesn't happen.

----------


## Carlos_E

Any idea if Branch has ever posted his leg workout any where?

----------


## rake922

I think something about the legs look fake IMO...

----------


## copenhagen

geeze, any guesses on how much he is weighing there?

----------


## HORSE~

Branch is one big bad SOB

I think one day hell be in seriuos contintion for MR.O

I believe he live's in Texas not too far from me in houston

I would love to see him and johny jackson working out together

----------


## Carlos_E

> I think something about the legs look fake IMO...


Nothing fake about this!

----------


## chest6

Those quads are amazing. His calves are also freakin massive..

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I think something about the legs look fake IMO...


It would if one wasn't a regular follower of the sport

Mustafa Mohammed has more sweep.. more of an unreal look to his legs than Branch.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> It would if one wasn't a regular follower of the sport
> 
> Mustafa Mohammed has more sweep.. more of an unreal look to his legs than Branch.

----------


## IronReload04

> Any idea if Branch has ever posted his leg workout any where?


the word on the streets is, he is balls out intense asshole like hardcore bad to the bone terminator shredder chuck norris slayer badd ass mfker
when it comes to working out legs

on top of this, he has super duper kryptonite genetics in his legs

i dont think a specific routine would mean a whole lot, i could be wrong, but this is the impression i get when i read some articles

----------


## HORSE~

I was reading a artical where he said he can milatary press over 400' for rep's

Any way you cut it branch is a true bad ass

----------


## *Narkissos*

Yea Branch is an inspiration for sure!

----------


## almostgone

...He's the Tom Platz of our generation...except Branch has more mass....

AG

----------


## SVTMuscle*

jesus he looks like a sculpture! 


his arms are so short!

----------


## C_Bino

Nark I agree about the Mustafa, I thought he was going to take the wheels award at the O last year. Than again Cutlers legs are unbelievable also and his hams beat out Mustafa's.

I have never been a huge fan of branch, cant tell you why but something just doesnt seem too great when I look at it. But I have seen some training videos with him and the man truly does light a fire under your ass. He is impressive.

----------


## guest589745

Huge guys, both of em. Just crazy man, I hope I get half that size one day.

----------


## JohnboyF

Holy crap Branch is a beast..I seen some clips with him and his training partner Johnnie Jackson ( i think) they throw up some serious weight.

----------


## JohnboyF

This is all i could find but i think its BS

http://www.gakic.com/pdf/BranchWarren_Quad_Routine.pdf

----------


## mwolffey

holy hell...hes massive

----------


## Carlos_E

A few more of Branch

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> I came across this on another board. Branch off season. I want to train with this guy. I wonder what his leg workout is like.



wow he is a monster! how old is he?

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> 


that right there is the platz and quadzilla of today. The most underappriciated pro right now. : 1106:

----------


## Timm1704

> that right there is the platz and quadzilla of today. The most underappriciated pro right now.


id have to agree

----------


## Carlos_E

> that right there is the platz and quadzilla of today. The most *underappriciated pro* right now.


...Because his symmetry is all jacked up.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> ...Because his symmetry is all jacked up.


true but I cant say branch is a example of symmetry either  :Big Grin: 

Every competition I have seen mustafa enter there is always 3-4 dudes placing above him that is much smaller and have worse symmetry. Maby the pictures isnt telling the whole story. But from just looking at the pic it seems like Mustafa gets ****ed every competition....

If the judges want to award mass monsters they should take a look at mustafa and place him high. If they want to award asthetics they should not let someone like Cutler take second place in the mr o.

----------


## Carlos_E

I've seen him in person in a show and his symmetry is off. He is bottom heavy but not in a good way. I think Branch has better symmetry than Mustafa. That's just my opinion.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I've seen him in person in a show and his symmetry is off. He is bottom heavy but not in a good way. I think Branch has better symmetry than Mustafa. That's just my opinion.


havent seen any of them in real life so cant debate with that  :Smilie:  Both are uggly as sin though  :LOL:

----------


## Carlos_E

It sure isn't a beauty contest.

----------


## spound

> that right there is the platz and quadzilla of today. The most underappriciated pro right now.


Nah..mustafa often times misses his conditioning...he usually looks better a coupe weeks out and then on stage he is softer and sometimes looks like he spilled over. THat, and like Carlos said, his symmetry is off.

----------


## doctorherb

> I came across this on another board. Branch off season. I want to train with this guy. I wonder what his leg workout is like.



That was in Chattanooga. Branch only works legs once a month. My training partner just got back from Dallas after a week of training with Branch. He said it was insane.

----------


## doctorherb

> geeze, any guesses on how much he is weighing there?



Branch is 275 @ 5'7"....

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Nah..mustafa often times misses his conditioning...he usually looks better a coupe weeks out and then on stage he is softer and sometimes looks like he spilled over. THat, and like Carlos said, his symmetry is off.


but he still has the best quads of all pro's  :Smilie:  just like platz his quads is way better than everything else.

----------


## Carlos_E

> wow he is a monster! how old is he?


He is 31.

Full Name: William Branch Warren 
Nick Name: Quadrasaurus 
Date of Birth: February 28, 1975 
Height: 5'7" 
Contest Weight: 240 lbs. 
Off-Season Weight: 265 lbs. 
Eye Color: Green 
Hair Color: Brown 
Arms (contest): 20" 
Thighs (contest): 30" 
Waist (contest): 32" 
Bench Press: 500 lbs. x 6 reps 
Incline Dumbell Press: 200 lbs. x 10 reps 
Barbell Curl: 225 lbs. x 10 reps 
Deadlift (1 rep max.): 750 lbs. 
Squat: 700 lbs. x 5 reps 
Training Partner: IFBB pro Johnnie Jackson And a very nice man.

----------


## Carlos_E

> That was in Chattanooga. Branch only works legs once a month.


As big as they are, he only needs to train them once a month.

----------


## Carlos_E

> My training partner just got back from Dallas after a week of training with Branch. He said it was insane.


That's very cool. How did he manage that?

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Bench Press: 500 lbs. x 6 reps 
> Incline Dumbell Press: 200 lbs. x 10 reps 
> Barbell Curl: 225 lbs. x 10 reps 
> Deadlift (1 rep max.): 750 lbs. 
> Squat: 700 lbs. x 5 reps 
> Training Partner: IFBB pro Johnnie Jackson And a very nice man.


Strong son of a bitch. He and jackson must make quite a good team.

----------


## doctorherb

> That's very cool. How did he manage that?


My partner is a national level competitor/NPC judge that has been around Branch a few times. He and Branch got pretty tight in Chatt this year, and Branch invited him out to Texas.

----------


## Carlos_E

Very cool.

----------


## jobyjoe

Wow, very impressive. I wish I had legs like that!

----------


## copenhagen

> That was in Chattanooga. Branch only works legs once a month. My training partner just got back from Dallas after a week of training with Branch. He said it was insane.



that gym look familiar?! YEEEAAAAA BUUDDDDYYY!!

----------


## copenhagen

> Branch is one big bad SOB
> 
> I think one day hell be in seriuos contintion for MR.O
> 
> I believe he live's in Texas not too far from me in houston
> 
> I would love to see him and johny jackson working out together




Branch lives in southlake, which is a suburb of dallas. he has his own gym there.

----------


## mwolffey

> that gym look familiar?! YEEEAAAAA BUUDDDDYYY!!



light weight...good ol metro flex

----------


## Smart-tony

He's large.

----------


## doctorherb

> that gym look familiar?! YEEEAAAAA BUUDDDDYYY!!



Yep, that's the place, but Ronnie dont train there now...He's got a sweet set-up at his house, plus he dont want anyone to see him, lol.... Branch saw him a few weeks ago and he's smaller than usual for this point of the year, due to some injuries.

----------


## mwolffey

> Yep, that's the place, but Ronnie dont train there now...He's got a sweet set-up at his house, plus he dont want anyone to see him, lol.... Branch saw him a few weeks ago and he's smaller than usual for this point of the year, due to some injuries.



i did not know that....but yes a saw ronnie about a month ago, hes still huge...but definatly not as large as last year

----------


## TxBeef

I worked the Ronnie Coleman Classic in May, where Branch was a guest poser (posing in the audience and stuff), and I have to say that Branch is HUGE! I had to make sure none of the people were jumping on him, kinda like security. He's only like 5'6", but that dude is like 24 inches plus across in shoulders and his thighs are enormous!!! He's a cool guy to talk too as well.

----------


## copenhagen

> Yep, that's the place, but Ronnie dont train there now...He's got a sweet set-up at his house, plus he dont want anyone to see him, lol.... Branch saw him a few weeks ago and he's smaller than usual for this point of the year, due to some injuries.




ronnie has had that setup for a while bro, i highly doubt that he doesn't train at metro-flex anymore, it is like his second home, unless there were too many "on-lookers" coming to bother him with bullshit. cmon man he has to have brian slap his back before he deadlifts 900lbs!

----------


## doctorherb

> ronnie has had that setup for a while bro, i highly doubt that he doesn't train at metro-flex anymore, it is like his second home



Well you can highly doubt it all you want.....He's probally been at Metro Flex once in the past 6 months.....I think Branch would know bro.

----------


## Testostack

Warren off season is awful...errrkk....his cutting condition is just amazingly good and quads look unreal but that pic!! not that appealing  :LOL:

----------


## Tren Bull

> It would if one wasn't a regular follower of the sport
> 
> Mustafa Mohammed has more sweep.. more of an unreal look to his legs than Branch.



mustafa?

you mean the guy from austin powers?

 :LOL: 

im j/k btw

----------


## Tren Bull

> ...Because his symmetry is all jacked up.



thats exactly what i was thinking

----------


## aclg

> mustafa?
> 
> you mean the guy from austin powers?
> 
> 
> 
> im j/k btw


lol..........

----------


## Undecided09

As far as Mustafa goes, I think if his delts were bigger it would give him more width shoulder to shoulder, and really show off his top size. His top is there, but the delts are lagging and if they were bigger the symetry would be there as well...

Anyone else notice that the bigger Warren gets the less hair he has?? Its a lifestyle, not one I would choose, but god bless em...

----------


## Superhuman

how does he only do legs once a month, wtf??? he should get a hair transplant or something because he actually looked good when he had hair unlike now. it has changed his whole appearance

----------


## 1buffsob

I don't think a hair transplant would do any good. With all the shit he's running, I'd be suprised if his toupee didn't thin out.  :LOL:

----------


## Undecided09

> I don't think a hair transplant would do any good. With all the shit he's running, I'd be suprised if his toupee didn't thin out.


Now thats hysterical!!!

----------


## scriptfactory

> true but I cant say branch is a example of symmetry either 
> 
> Every competition I have seen mustafa enter there is always 3-4 dudes placing above him that is much smaller and have worse symmetry. Maby the pictures isnt telling the whole story. But from just looking at the pic it seems like Mustafa gets ****ed every competition....
> 
> If the judges want to award mass monsters they should take a look at mustafa and place him high. If they want to award asthetics they should not let someone like Cutler take second place in the mr o.


That is so true. I think they just don't like Mustafa because his physique looks pretty incredible.

----------


## Timm1704

> I don't think a hair transplant would do any good. With all the shit he's running, I'd be suprised if his toupee didn't thin out.



 :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:

----------


## bangnbounce

whoever said that branch trains legs once a month is wrong. i used to work at a gym in southlake, tx with branch, back then he was doing legs twice a week. his sessions are intense tho, we used to have to clear out the gym and crank up the white zombie, all you would hear was screaming and yelling from the back for about 2hrs, but ne ways just clarifying that once a month statement....

----------


## juice_305

huge thats all i can say

----------


## CSAR

:Jawdrop:  Quadtastic!!

----------


## helium3

he looks far too compact for my liking,far better physiques out there.but no doubt hes big and strong.

----------


## Gear

I rekon Branch has a bit of synthol in those triceps. Big boy.

-Gear

----------


## speedoking

I watched Branch shoot his photo shoot today in vegas for gaspari since he left muscle tech last week and his legs were and are the that thick.

----------


## THE_DOME

i got a great pic of branch and i at the o this year i bypassed jay and ronnie and went straght to quadrasorrus

----------


## THE_DOME

> I rekon Branch has a bit of synthol in those triceps. Big boy.
> 
> -Gear



i thought that almost all pro use a bit of synthol in some bodyparts

----------


## Gear

> i thought that almost all pro use a bit of synthol in some bodyparts


Probably.

-Gear

----------


## EQismypoise

Yeah just to let horse2006 know branch and jonnie live in a suburbs outside of Dallas Texas Brach lives in Keller, Tx and Jonnie i believe lives in Euless, which is where there Gym is!

----------


## HULKBOY

> Well you can highly doubt it all you want.....He's probally been at Metro Flex once in the past 6 months.....I think Branch would know bro.


hahaa..sorry bro but branch DOESNT know..i live in arlington and and ronnie is always goin to diff gyms to use diff machines... METROFLEX, golds, 24 hour, pretty much where ever he wants..i drive by metroflex on the way to work and sometimes one of his cars are there... its been like that since i can remember.. and i saw him at golds about 2 weeks out from the O on several occasions at golds..so hes always out an about..just an FYI as i saw this thread is relatively old...

----------

